
My new rule of thumb for entrepreneurs: Divide by 3 - peter123
http://asack.typepad.com/a_sack_of_seattle/2009/03/my-new-rule-of-thumb-for-entrepreneurs-divide-by-3.html
======
jwb119
It would make more sense to tie this rule of thumb to a measurable index (i.e.
the Russell 2k or a Technology ETF) rather than just pick an arbitrary number.
Both are down about 50% from a year ago.

------
aliasaria
I agree that times have changed, but this seems a little too far, even if it
is just a rule of thumb.

Also, there's a tendency for these types of rules to become self-fulfilling
prophecies.

